# Best Budget Gravel Bikes



## Rashadabd

Well, it looks like the gravel scene has continued to blossom while I have been distracted with other things. We now have everything from race oriented models like the new Cervelo Aspero to modernized drop bar hardtails like the new Evil Chamois Hagar and everything in between. One segment that I am happy to see continue to grow is the affordable gravel bike market. There seems to be a number of good options in that space now and my gut says this will end up being one of the best selling road bike segments overall in time. Here's a list of a few of my favorites I have come across so far. I would love to hear people's thoughts on and experiences with any of these. Feel free to add to the list as well. 

1. Marin Nicasio 2 and Ridge- nice looking steel options with wide tires
2. Norco Search XR Steel - same but a little pricier
3. Giant Revolt Advanced 3- Hard to beat as a value
4. Giant Revolt- Aluminum version of the same bike 
5. Giant Contend AR- a solid affordable all road bike that is getting good reviews
6. Viathon G1- another good value, but some see it as more CX than gravel ready.
7. Ribble CGR SL/Ti/725- choose your favorite frame material because all are priced great with Ribble. Good reviews on these as well.
8. Salsa Journeyman- a popular aluminum option.

Right now, the Cervelo Aspero is probably m favorite overall gravel bike, but I am really intrigued by the values being offered by Giant, Marin, and Ribble. Which of these or others do you folks think highly of? What gravel bikes are you into or drooling over these days?


----------



## DinoMoss

I cant say I am drooling over any of those bikes, or any bike really. The few on the list that I checked out look to be nice bikes at the specs they come in at. I am weary of what people define as budget bikes since I have no idea what that is. Personally I really like shimano, but shy away from anything below the 105 line, so it makes no sense to me to buy a Tiagra equipped bike then upgrade to the 105 Or maybe higher line at minimum. But if you are looking for other bikes to add to the list I would add :

Trek Checkpoint 
Specialized Diverge E5 series


----------



## Rashadabd

Fair enough. I was really mostly pointing out bikes that cost less than $2500-$3000+, and are worthy of future upgrades and can handle all the terrain people like to ride these bikes on. I hear Tiagra and Apex have come a long way quality wise fwiw, but I hear ya and to each his own I say. What I ultimately like about these bikes is that they provide people at different budget levels legitimate options. I am probably more interested in the bikes a level or so above these, but I think it’s cool that more affordable options exist.


----------



## jetdog9

Loving the Fuji Cross. Great bang for buck (especially for those who got them when Performance was going out of business).


----------



## Rashadabd

I always see those, but I’ve never tried one. Good to know. I tested a Jari when they first came out and thought they were pretty solid for the price too.


----------



## Rashadabd

I also saw some of the 2019 aluminum Cannondale Topstone bikes are on closeout for great prices. Test rode the 105 version and it was super smooth for aluminum. That thing could be really nice with a carbon post.


----------



## DinoMoss

point taken and you are correct. I always thought the $2500 mark is the super sweet spot, but good bikes can be had for less. That said, these days its really hard to go wrong. The hard part is knowing what you want. Although I have never had or rode one, for whatever reason I find the *Jamis* Line appealing. Just looked up their Renegade line and there are some reasonable prices. The other one that comes to mind is *Masi*.


----------



## Wookiebiker

Canyon Grail Al 7.0

It's a great all around bike for under $2000. Well equipped, rides well, fairly low weight (20 pounds even with cages and computer mount), tubless ready, SRAM 1x or Shimano 2x.

There is money left over for a really nice set of extra wheels … especially if you just want one bike, you can set the 2nd set up with road tires and switch between the two.


----------



## Rashadabd

I haven’t really taken a close look at Masi, but the Jamis Renegade line is definitely a proven commodity. They have been raced at DK200 multiple times. Great prices on those too. Agree 100%.


----------



## Rashadabd

I keep waiting for someone that owns one to post a review. They look good on paper though.


----------



## Rashadabd

Here’s a good review for the Renegade. The steel versions seem to get similar positive reviews. 

Jamis Renegade Elite: At The Finish -


----------



## Lombard

Rashadabd said:


> Fair enough. I was really mostly pointing out bikes that cost less than $2500-$3000+.........


At first I wasn't sure what you meant by "budget". I consider this range mid-priced.



Rashadabd said:


> Here’s a good review for the Renegade. The steel versions seem to get similar positive reviews.
> 
> Jamis Renegade Elite: At The Finish -


I can vouch for the Jamis Renegade. I have the 2017 Exploit which has a Reynolds 631 CroMo frame. Awesome bike!

https://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/renegadeseries.html

Another worthy gravel bike is the GT Grade:

https://www.gtbicycles.com/usa_en/bikes/road/enduroad


----------



## Wookiebiker

Rashadabd said:


> I keep waiting for someone that owns one to post a review. They look good on paper though.


I was only able to get a few rides in on mine before getting hit by a truck this past summer … however, based on the rides I did get in, for the money, you won't find a better bike.

It's basically race ready out of the box … however, for bikpacking it might be a little lacking compared to other bikes.

The geometry is a little longer and lower than most gravel bikes, but then, that's what Canyon tends to do with all of their bikes. There is plenty of room for 40c tires and could possible go up to 45c depending on the brand. It's not really designed for 650b wheels though, so stick with 700c and all is good.

I like mine so well that I'm trying to sell my regular road bike and just use the Canyon as a single, all around bike with a second set of wheels.

I also went with the SRAM 1x, which I find to give plenty of gearing. On road downhills I start to spin out around 38 mph, but can climb 20% grades on gravel roads without much difficulty. The spacing is a bit wide when on the road, but I didn't find it to be detrimental, just have to be used to using difference cadences during rides.

Overall … awesome bike for the money, and I would "HIGHLY" recommend it to anybody looking for a gravel bike.

With that said … I'm not sure about the carbon versions of the grail due to the fact you are stuck with the weird dual bar and no real stem options … another reason I went with the Grail AL 7.0 instead of a carbon version. I'm guessing they are great bikes, just more limited option wise.


----------



## Rashadabd

Thanks for the intel and so sorry to hear about your accident man. That stinks big time. Hope you are ok. I recently saw the carbon version on display at the Rapha cafe here in Boulder, CO and I couldn’t get past the bars. Those things are too ugly lol. I am sure it’s a great bike though and they now have a $2500 version.


----------



## Lombard

Wookiebiker said:


> *It's not really designed for 650b wheels though*, so stick with 700c and all is good.


What would the problem be with changing rim size on a disc bike unless the bottom bracket is low on this bike?


----------



## Wookiebiker

Lombard said:


> What would the problem be with changing rim size on a disc bike unless the bottom bracket is low on this bike?


Personally ... I don't know.

What Canyon says is that the Grail is designed for 700c wheels and does not recommend 650b wheels.

I believe most of it has to do with the handling of the bike, and potentially a lower bottom bracket.


----------



## Rashadabd

I am going to add the newish Fuji Jari Carbon and older aluminum models to the list. The aluminum models start at $699 MSRP and the carbon models seem like really solid values given the prices and specs. 

Fuji Bikes | Jari Carbon

According to reviews, the ride quality is pretty nice too and the bikes could be used for cyclocross and gravel. 

https://www.cxmagazine.com/bike-review-fuji-jari-carbon-1-1-gravel-adventure-cyclocross

https://www.bicycling.com/bikes-gear/a22678497/fuji-jari-review/


----------



## davesupra

Wookiebiker said:


> I also went with the SRAM 1x, which I find to give plenty of gearing. On road downhills I start to spin out around 38 mph, but can climb 20% grades on gravel roads without much difficulty. The spacing is a bit wide when on the road, but I didn't find it to be detrimental, just have to be used to using difference cadences during rides.


What I could find online is a 42 chainring and a 10-42 cassette, is that what you got?


----------



## Wookiebiker

Yes, it comes stock with a 10x42 cassette and 42 tooth chainring (SRAM Rival version ... not sure about the Shimano, but I think it's a 46x34 with 11x34 rear cassette). 

Going up to a 44 could be an option if people needed a bit more top end, but I personally don't see the need, even on road unless a rider is super strong.


----------



## MaxKatt

Rashadabd said:


> I keep waiting for someone that owns one to post a review. They look good on paper though.


I don't have one on the list, but I got a *Felt Breed 30 *I've been happy with. Did a trade in via Blue Book, so I forget the price. $1,500 or something?

Due to rainy weather and rim brakes on my primary road bikes, I even used it in a pair of back-to-back Centuries in the Fall.


----------



## Srode

The best budget gravel bike is a nice used one - plenty of places to score great deals on those or even new bikes that are old stock. A good used bike can be found with a nice groupset, tire clearance and other features for less than low end new bikes all day long. Same story with purchasing any bike though.


----------



## Rashadabd

That can definitely work if you know what you are looking for and what not to buy and don’t mind doing a little wrenching here and there.


----------



## Rashadabd

I know some of you guys will find this hard to believe, but I have spent the last couple of weeks testing some of the newer gravel and all road bikes and I have to say the Cannondale Topstone Alloy rides as well as or better than the Cervelo Aspero, Salsa Warroad, and Giant Revolt Advanced. I am not kidding. Much to my surprise, I actually didn’t really end up liking the Cervelo very much. It was everything I don’t like about pure aero bikes, but with wider tires that didn’t really seem to add much in the comfort department. The Cervelo was super light and aero for a gravel bike as advertised though. Maybe it would have been better with 650b wheels, but color me unimpressed. The Warroad was solid, accelerated well and felt decent on the comfort scale, but it definitely wasn’t a better riding bike than the Topstone Alloy, so why pay more? Plus the Cannondale has a threaded bb if that’s your thing like it is mine.


----------



## Srode

Rashadabd said:


> Much to my surprise, I actually didn’t really end up liking the Cervelo very much. It was everything I don’t like about pure aero bikes, but with wider tires that didn’t really seem to add much in the comfort department. The Cervelo was super light and aero for a gravel bike as advertised though. Maybe it would have been better with 650b wheels, but color me unimpressed. T


I think the cool think about the Aspero is supposed to be the ability to dial in the handling with the changes in the front drop out - fast / slower and adjusting the trail based on the 650b or 700 wheelset on the bike? Ride, well that could well be tires and tire pressure, wheels and saddle etc.


----------



## Rashadabd

Srode said:


> I think the cool think about the Aspero is supposed to be the ability to dial in the handling with the changes in the front drop out - fast / slower and adjusting the trail based on the 650b or 700 wheelset on the bike? Ride, well that could well be tires and tire pressure, wheels and saddle etc.


That is cool if you really think you are going to use a feature like that regularly. Tire pressures were all where I would ride them. It wasn’t that. It’s that it rides very much like aero road bikes of a few years ago. If you like bikes like the S3 and S5, you will probably like the Aspero. If you like all arounders/GC bikes and Endurance bikes like I do, you probably won’t. It might be that simple, but you are correct that adjustments can be made on any bike. The aero design and cool dropouts aren’t going to be enough to overcome what this bike is at it’s core for most though I reckon.


----------



## Srode

yeah, I'm totally not sold on the Aero thing for a gravel bike - that rear tire / seat post looks like a nightmare on a muddy course. And if it's truely rough riding - non starter. I prefer an endurance geometry and ride on a gravel bike.


----------



## Rashadabd

Srode said:


> yeah, I'm totally not sold on the Aero thing for a gravel bike - that rear tire / seat post looks like a nightmare on a muddy course. And if it's truely rough riding - non starter. I prefer an endurance geometry and ride on a gravel bike.


I was intrigued at first, but after today, I agree 100%.


----------



## Lombard

Srode said:


> yeah,* I'm totally not sold on the Aero thing for a gravel bike* - that rear tire / seat post looks like a nightmare on a muddy course. And if it's truely rough riding - non starter. I prefer an endurance geometry and ride on a gravel bike.


This. It's pretty obvious from Cervelo's website that their aim is for the Aspero to be a gravel racer (isn't that the same as a CX bike?), not a typical gravel bike. 

And not to beat up on boutique brands, but I know a couple of people who bought Cervelos and ended up really not liking them, moved on and bought mainstream brand bikes which they liked much better.


----------



## Jwiffle

My Jamis Renegade. Not a budget model, as it is the top one with Lauf fork and and carbon wheels added. Love it!

But the Renegade series is great, all the way from the base aluminum model through the steel models to the carbon ones. They've been very popular at our shop.


----------

